# Premiere - Clip verlangsamen



## Another (25. Juli 2010)

Bin erst kürzlich umgestiegen:

Sagt ma, ist das hier denn wirklich so kompliziert? Zu dem simplen Thema "Zeit"/"Geschwindigkeit" findet man eigentlich ja 'ne Menge, aber irgendwie auch nicht so richtig.

Ich will grad Credits erstellen u. dafür erstma ein simples Bild von unten nach oben scrollen lassen. Alles soweit hübsch. Am Ende soll es jedoch langsamer scrollen, also von (ca. bei 97%, vor dem Ende) zum Ende hin langsamer werden. Somit dachte ich, macht man das unter dem Reiter Videoeffekte -> Bewegung -> Position -> Geschwindigkeit.

Aber die Linieare oder Bezierkurve kann man hier ja überhaupt nicht richtig kontrollieren! Verschiebt man es Probehalber zuweit, verschwindet sie ins nirvana...

*edit*
Nur nochma zum Verständnis:
Ich brauch bei dem "Clip", da es nur ein Bild ist, schon Keyframes am Anfang und am Ende, damit es scrollt. Nur wenn ich dazwischen dann halt neue, für die Zeit, setze, hauts bei mir nicht so hin wie ichs gerne hätte.


----------



## meta_grafix (25. Juli 2010)

Moin,

leider ist Premiere nicht das geeignete Programm für Timeramps. Für solche Geschichten verwende ich immer AFX. Such mal nach AFX Timeramp, da wirst Du ne Menge finden.

Gruß.


----------



## Another (25. Juli 2010)

Hab noch AFX 6.5, nur noch nich wieder installiert, und ob das da schon ging..ka. Wäre echt schade wenn das in Premiere nicht vernünftig ginge. Es kann IMO schon ganz ordentlich mit der Interploation von Frames umgehen, wenn man es auf den ganzn Clip anwendet.

Ich find derzeit Premiere noch ziemlich unübersichtlich (verständlich), bzw. sind die einfachsten/meist gebrauchtesten Dinge in einem Schnittprogramm, viel zu kompliziert zu handhaben oder versteckt. Nur irgendwie will ich mich reinfuchsen, schließlich sind auch einige Dinge hervorzuheben an dem Programm.

*>>* Auf meinem Bild oben im Anhang funktioniert ja schon die Beschleunigung von normal nach schnell. Doch von normal zu langsam geht es nur, wenn dazwischen viele Sekunden vom Clip liegen. Es ist total kompliziert zu handhaben, überhaupt kein Vergleich, wenn man zB in PS oder Illu an den Pfaden zieht. *Und*, wenn man das Bild oben betrachtet, wenn ich den "Pfad" zu weit ziehe (außerhalb der grauen Reihe von "Geschwindigkeit") das ich ihn nicht mehr sehe, kann ich ihn nicht wieder zurück holen! Wie bekomme ich den denn dann, außer mit Strg+z, wieder!? Technik die spielend begeistert.


*edit*
Habs endlich gefunden, mehr brauchte ich hier garnicht:
Video bei ca. 04:00min.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (26. Juli 2010)

Du erstellst einfach deine 2 Keyframes für Start- und Endpunkt und setzt dann das Start-Keyframe auf "Ease-In" und das End-Keyframe auf "Ease-Out". Schon hast du den Effekt der Beschleunigung und des Abbremsens.

Wenn du dir dann die Geschwindigkeitskurve anschaust, dann ist sie am Start- und am Endpunkt genau auf 0 und dazwischen bildet sich die Geschwindigkeit (ein Hügel).

Wenn du nun Beschleunigung oder Abbremsen ändern willst, dann bewegst du die Bezierpunkte ausschließlich in horizontaler Richtung. Ergebnis ist dann ein flacherer oder steilerer Hügel.

Eigentlich super einfach ... es sei denn, ich habe das Problem nicht verstanden.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Another (26. Juli 2010)

*EDIT*

Das darunter dürft ihr lesen, müsst ihr aber nicht.

Gut, danke Martin!

Wo ich deinen Post ein zweites Mal gelesen habe, sehe ich, es geht wie du sagtest u. ich nur vermutete, doch einfach.
Danke. -- muss aber leider erst wieder einen anderen User bewerten.... 

*/EDIT*



Später, als beim ersten Post, kann man hier keine Bilder mehr hinzufügen, oder lieg ich falsch? ...

Also: Ich glaub sogar das es einfach zu lösen ist. Eben dachte ich sogar mittels Zeit-Neuzuordnung währe es optimal , nur bringt das bei einem Bild (Credits), welches von Hand ja selbst schon "bewegt" wird - statt wie ein Video abläuft, natürlich rein garnichts.








Bei Punkt 1. sind bereits meine Keyframes für Anfangs- und End-Bewegung gesetzt, die müssen da sein, damit sich das "Bild" von unten nach oben bewegt.
Füge ich nun, bei Punkt 2., auch nur einen Keyframe hinzu, "zerstört" es mir das Gummiband und wird zum Ende hin ums 3-fache schnelle. Soll ich das etwa schon manuell wieder irgendwie ausgleichen? Ne.
Wenn ich spaßeshalber dann noch versuche den erzeugten Keyframe zum Ende hin "langsam auszuschwenken", bildet es mir die bei Punkt 3. abgebildete Halfpipe.

Natürlich will ich das millets Bezierkurven lösen. Aber sobald ich überhaupt erst anfangen zu wollen, macht Premiere es mir kaputt.


----------

